# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  Kc senang senang kedua

## Dony Lesmana

Setelah melewati KC SENANG SENANG Pertama yang terbatas pada segelintir anggota , maka dibentuklah panitia KC SENANG SENANG KEDUA yang bertujuan meningkatkan keakraban antara member forum kois 

Panitia 

Ketua EVENT DIRECTOR : Slamet Kurniawan
Pelaksana Harian          : Dony Lesmana
Bagian Penjurian           : Indra ( Tiny )
Bagian Updated dan IT  : Hanjaya ( Frostbites )
Bagian Umum               : Julius ( Monggalana ), Wilson ( Zone ) 
Bagian keuangan          : Paulus ( ipaul88 :: 


PESERTA 

seluruh member kois terdaftar di forum KOI-S


JENIS KEGIATAN :

Keeping Contest dengan pembagian :

*Varietas : 
A. 
Kohaku
Sanke 
Showa

B. 
Shiro Utsuri
Goshiki 
Ginrin A
Doitsu
Koromo
Kawarimono 
Hikarimoyo (termasuk Hikari, Utsuri)

C. 
Asagi
Shusui
Tancho
Hi/Ki Utsurimono
Hikarimujimono
Bekko
Ginrin B

Ada 3 Kategori A , B dan C

Salah satu Kategori ( A atau B atau C )  hanya dapat berlangsung jika terdapat minimal 10 ikan yang didaftarkan. 

*ATURAN MAIN :

a. Para peserta BEBAS membeli ikan dimana saja dengan kategori DEALER / SUB DEALER manapun dengan syarat Harga MAX Rp.3.000.000. dengan ukuran MAXIMUM 30 cm 

b. Ikan harus di posting dengan foto yg baik , kepala menghadap kebawah dengan meteran disamping kiri atau kanan dan dibeli dimana dengan harga berapa dan ukuran berapa.

c. Membayar biaya pendaftaran Rp . 500.000 per ekor ikan . Biaya pendaftaran akan dipergunakan untuk membeli hadiah dan biaya operasional event ini.

d. Panitia berhak menanyakan kebenaran harga dan ukuran pada dealer yg dicantumkan  dan jika ditemukan hal yg melanggar maka panitia berhak mendiskualifikasi ikan tersebut.

e. Batas Pendaftaran dimulai pada tanggal 1 Mei 2014 pk 00.00 samapi kepada 31 Mei 2014 pk 24.00 dan sdh membayar biaya pendaftaran. Lewat dari batas waktu tersebut maka pendaftaran ikan tidak akan diterima.

f. Periode Keeping Contest Senang Senang kedua ini dimulai 1 Juni 2014 sampai 9th KOI-S FESTIVAL APRIL 2015.

TATA CARA PENJURIAN :

a. Keeping Contest ini bertujuan untuk pembelajaran kita semua sebagai penghobbyist maka merupakan suatu KEWAJIBAN mengupdate setiap 4 Bulan yaitu :

   Batas waktu UPDATE 1 adalah 1-30 September 2014
   Batas waktu UPDATE 2 adalah 1-31 Januari 2015
   Penjurian  pada waktu FISH ENTRY 9th KOI-S FESTIVAL

   Jika ada peserta yg tidak UPDATE pada waktunya maka akan dikenakan Denda Rp 1.000.000. per 
   Update ( biaya DENDA Update akan dipergunakan untuk operasional event ini ) jika peserta yg tidak 
   UPDATE tidak membayar DENDA maka akan langsung di DISKUALIFIKASI dari KC ini.

b. Penjurian akan dilakukan pada waktu FISH ENTRY 9th KOI-S FESTIVAL dengan minimal 3 Juri Jepang 
   Peserta yg tidak membawa ikannya akan di diskualifikasi .

c. Penjurian tidak akan dilakukan pervarietas tapi perkelompok contohnya 
   Kelompok A yaitu : KOHAKU SANKE dan SHOWA dst nya

d. HADIAH adalah sebagai berikut 
   GC A/B/C  mendapatkan 35 % dari uang pendaftaran dari kelompok tersebut
   RGC A/B/C mendapatkan 25 % dari uang Pendaftaran dari kelompok tersebut
   Juara 1 A/B/C mendapatkan 10 % dari uang pendaftaran kelompok tersebut.
   Juara 2 A/B/C mendapatkan 5 % dari uang pendaftaran kelompok tersebut.
   Juara 3 A/B/C mendapatkan 3 % dari uang pendaftaran kelompok tersebut.

e. JURI akan menilai secara individual dengan kriteria penilaian 
    - GROWTH yang seimbang dengan OVERALL BEAUTY , LUSTER , SKIN , PATTERN dsbnya
    - Jumlah point2 para juri tersebut akan dijumlah dan jumlah point terkecil akan menjadi      
      pemenangnya
    - Jika terdapat jumlah point yg sama maka Juri secara TEAM akan menentukan urutan pemenang 
      dari ikan ikan yg poinnya sama.


Hal hal yg belum tercantum diatas akan diputuskan panitia secara bijak dan terbuka

Salam Hormat

Dony Lesmana

----------


## dalozt

Kita yg jauh di luar pulau gak bisa ikut donk.. Cost tranportasi ikannya mahal soalnya..

----------


## owi

mantap om, kalau ikannya mati bagaimana om?

----------


## Monggalana

Update foto suasana penjurian yg pertama donk don

----------


## b0rn2killll

Sepeertinya lebih fair kalau ikannya dari 1 indukan

----------


## fajarhto

Itu ikannya mesti beli dari dealer/sub dealer artinya harus ikan import ya? Atau bisa beli dari lokal farm /breeder atau ambil dari kolam hasil beli lelang misalnya .. mohon pencerahannya om, soalnya kalau mesti import, senang2nya jadi gak dapet ...

----------


## frostbitez

> Itu ikannya mesti beli dari dealer/sub dealer artinya harus ikan import ya? Atau bisa beli dari lokal farm /breeder atau ambil dari kolam hasil beli lelang misalnya .. mohon pencerahannya om, soalnya kalau mesti import, senang2nya jadi gak dapet ...



sebenernya ada 1 batch JT showa yg dr 1 farm (ueno) cuma pricenya ga masuk om, tapi justru funnya disana...skill cari ikan dan keepnya pun di uji hehehe

----------


## Monggalana

Lokal jg bole

----------


## NiikanGatau

*b. Penjurian akan dilakukan pada waktu FISH ENTRY 9th KOI-S FESTIVAL dengan minimal 3 Juri Jepang 
Peserta yg tidak membawa ikannya akan di diskualifikasi* 

Ikanya harus daftar ikut * 9th KOI-S FESTIVAL* atau hanya dibawa untuk acara penjurian KC saja?

----------


## NiikanGatau

> sebenernya ada 1 batch JT showa yg dr 1 farm (ueno) cuma pricenya ga masuk om, tapi justru funnya disana...skill cari ikan dan keepnya pun di uji hehehe


dan kalo dilelang akan rebutan, salah satu/beberapa ikan mungkin jadi offer price....  :Sick:

----------


## Ady

Kalo ochiba...gak ada yah?

----------


## baruna02

> Masuk c om.. Cr yg bulu keteknya berimbang ya


Hahahah...pasti dong
Apalagi skin quality harus kayak Raisha  ::

----------


## waterkeeper

Om Don BeYou,

Kalau ikannya lagi ikut KC lain apa boleh ikut juga ?

----------


## Tiny

om dony, selama KC berlangsung ikan boleh disalon ?

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> Hihihi yg penting fun n bljr om. Kl sy sdh pasti kalah krn sy termasuk penganut ikan jgn dipaksa finish sblm waktunya baik bodi maupun pola/warna. Tp pengen tau aja bedanya sbrp


Maksut om Julius Tahun Beli ikan yang om Yogas bikin salah tu.... 2014 apa 2015?? :Crazy:

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> numpang tanya om don kl yg ikut dealer gmn tu
> trus saran foto brg koran biar valid tglnya


Minta foto ulang aja range waktu pendaftaran peserta
Terus Foto  di email ke panitia dari file fotonya kan ada tanggalnya.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om Don BeYou,
> 
> Kalau ikannya lagi ikut KC lain apa boleh ikut juga ?


Boleh om...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Kalo ochiba...gak ada yah?


Ada om masuk kawarimono...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Kin matsuba masuk group mana yah?


Om datta, tlg bantu jawab dunkkk

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Om Donny.. 

Kin Matsuba masuk ke  Hikarimujimono (Kelas C)

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> om dony, selama KC berlangsung ikan boleh disalon ?


Boleh aja om... disuntik b12 jg bolehhhh...

----------


## owi

> Hahahah...pasti dong
> Apalagi skin quality harus kayak Raisha


tapi body kaya trio macan  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> Boleh aja om... disuntik b12 jg bolehhhh...


Maksut nya O Dony, cutting sekedar untuk ngerapiin dan bersih in tampa merubah pattern secara significant kan om? Misal nya aslinya 2 steps dirumah jadi 4 atau 5 steps

----------


## m_yogaswara

> Maksut om Julius Tahun Beli ikan yang om Yogas bikin salah tu.... 2014 apa 2015??


Wkwkwk iya om. Jwbnya pas lg nyetir, pas sdh di rmh br sadar salahnya, tp kok nyari2 tombol "edit" ga nemu2, yo wis pasrah aja, mlh suhu tww yg koreksi hiohiohio jd pengen malu  :Bolt:

----------


## frostbitez

> Minta foto ulang aja range waktu pendaftaran peserta
> Terus Foto  di email ke panitia dari file fotonya kan ada tanggalnya.


ga bs di crop di paint aja udah beda langsung tanggalnya

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> ga bs di crop di paint aja udah beda langsung tanggalnya


Buset masa buat acara iseng2 ada yang sampe gitu..

----------


## frostbitez

kalo udah ada hadiahnya bukan iseng lg menurut g sih...fun tetep cm biar fair play aja

----------


## m_yogaswara

Pertemanan, saling goda dan bs menang dgn jujur vs keeper2 kelas kakap nikmatnya sy yakin mengalahkan hadiahnya om...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

REKAP yg sdh DAFTAR

1. Twinkoi             1 Shiro
2. M Yogaswara     1 Sanke
3. TWW                1 Kohaku , 1 Shiro , 1 Shusui
4. Dony Lesmana    1 Kujaku , 1 Shusui
5. Setiabudi           1 Shiro

TOTAL 8 ekor 

ayo siapa lagi ??

----------


## Dony Lesmana

SHUSUI 28 cm 
Dealer TWIN KOI
Harga Rp 1.550.000

Ukuran 29cm

----------


## m_yogaswara

Mana nih nubie nekat lainnya hiohiohio

----------


## Dony Lesmana

REKAP yg sdh DAFTAR

1. Twinkoi 1 Shiro
2. M Yogaswara 1 Sanke
3. TWW 1 Kohaku , 1 Shiro , 1 Shusui
4. Dony Lesmana 1 Kujaku , 1 Shusui
5. Setiabudi 1 Showa

TOTAL 8 ekor 

ayo siapa lagi ??

----------


## arungtasik

Daftar

1 Tancho showa
Foto dan ukuran menyusul ya

----------


## Tiny

Ginrin showa 19 cm
dealer : twinkoi
harga : 3 jt




tinggal cari peluru kelas A dan C  :Becky: 
yang lain mana nih ? uda pada punya ikan tapi ga mau di upload... masih nunggu lawan upload ya ?  :Lalala:

----------


## owi

Mudah mudahan gak ada masalah mau daftar kohaku 16 cm, breeder lokal Anjar Koi Blitar
tapi masih bisa berubah kan om?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Mudah mudahan gak ada masalah mau daftar kohaku 16 cm, breeder lokal Anjar Koi Blitar
> tapi masih bisa berubah kan om?


Selama blm 31 mei 2014 pk 24 msh boleh berubah om

----------


## Rizal61

nubie daptar dong para suhu's

ini poto dari penjualnya... wiken coba poto lagi deeh... katanya sih sais duatiga




asal: blitar
harga: dibawah tiga juta  :Photo: 
sais: duatiga

----------


## Dony Lesmana

REKAP yg sdh DAFTAR

1. Twinkoi 1 Shiro
2. M Yogaswara 1 Sanke
3. TWW 1 Kohaku , 1 Shiro , 1 Shusui
4. Dony Lesmana 1 Kujaku , 1 Shusui
5. Setiabudi 1 Showa
6. Tiny        1 Ginrin Showa
7. Rizal61     1 Kohaku

TOTAL 10 ekor 

ayo siapa lagi ??

----------


## owi

> Selama blm 31 mei 2014 pk 24 msh boleh berubah om


Sip sementara itu dahulu

----------


## ipaul888

Variety: Ochiba
Size: 27 Cm 
Farm: Otsuka 
Dealer: Twin koi
Harga Beli: 3 Juta

----------


## epoe

> REKAP yg sdh DAFTAR
> 
> 1. Twinkoi 1 Shiro
> 2. M Yogaswara 1 Sanke
> 3. TWW 1 Kohaku , 1 Shiro , 1 Shusui
> 4. Dony Lesmana 1 Kujaku , 1 Shusui
> 5. Setiabudi 1 Showa
> 6. Tiny        1 Ginrin Showa
> 7. Rizal61     1 Kohaku
> ...


*Aku* ............. yang di NND (Kohaku dan Sanke masing2 1,5jt, sekitar 20cm) dan yang di lelang 8 oleh Admin (Shiro 1,5jt, sekitar 27cm) ....... boleh nggak ?  :Heh:  :Heh:  :Heh:

----------


## epoe

*sorry2 .....harganya Shiro 1,9jt, ukuran 25cm (lelang Admin ke 8 menjelang Koi Fest).
*

----------


## epoe

*Sorry juga Kohaku harganya 2jt (eks NND), ukuran 20 cm.*

----------


## epoe

*sorry lagi .......... Kohaku dan Sanke ukurannya 23cm, harganya 2jt.*

----------


## m_yogaswara

asyyyiiiikkkk om epoe turun 1 kompi....nubie mohon petunjuknya ya om.... :Love:

----------


## epoe

> asyyyiiiikkkk om epoe turun 1 kompi....nubie mohon petunjuknya ya om....


*yaaaaa ......kan gue nubiieeeee !*  :Yell:

----------


## Monggalana

Sementara br dpt 1 kohaku.. daptar dah

----------


## baruna02

Daftar ya om

KTP : Ikarashi (Certy)
Size : 22 cm
Dealer : Tropikal Koi Bandung
Harga : < 3jt

----------


## dedigouw

Daftar juga ya Om Dony...

Sanke 20cm
Breeder: Udin-Tukang Koi

----------


## dedigouw

Daftar lagi ya Om Dony...
Kohaku size 25cm
Breeder: Udin-Tukang Koi

----------


## Dony Lesmana

_REKAP yg sdh DAFTAR_

_1. Twinkoi 1 Shiro_
_2. M Yogaswara 1 Sanke_
_3. TWW 1 Kohaku , 1 Shiro , 1 Shusui_
_4. Dony Lesmana 1 Kujaku , 1 Shusui_
_5. Setiabudi 1 Showa
__6. Tiny 1 Ginrin Showa_
_7. Rizal61 1 Kohaku
_8. Om Epoe 1 Shiro 1 Kohaku 1 Sanke
9 Baruna02   1 kohaku
10.  Dedy gouw 1 kohaku 1 sanke
11. ipaul 888  1 ochiba

_TOTAL 17 ekor_ 

_ayo siapa lagi ??_

----------


## Monggalana

Don.. g kohaku 1

----------


## owi

> *sorry2 .....harganya Shiro 1,9jt, ukuran 25cm (lelang Admin ke 8 menjelang Koi Fest).
> *


wah shironya bagus nih om tahun depan jadi...

----------


## Zone

Ikutan yah : 

Marudo kohaku 29cm
Dealer : stars koi
Harga : 3jt



Marudo Kohaku 29cm
Dealer : Stars koi
Harga : 3jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Don.. g kohaku 1


fotonya dulu mana ????

----------


## Dony Lesmana

_REKAP yg sdh DAFTAR_

_1. Twinkoi 1 Shiro_
_2. M Yogaswara 1 Sanke_
_3. TWW 1 Kohaku , 1 Shiro , 1 Shusui_
_4. Dony Lesmana 1 Kujaku , 1 Shusui_
_5. Setiabudi 1 Showa
__6. Tiny 1 Ginrin Showa_
_7. Rizal61 1 Kohaku
_8. Om Epoe 1 Shiro 1 Kohaku 1 Sanke
9 Baruna02 1 kohaku
10. Dedy gouw 1 kohaku 1 sanke
11. ipaul 888 1 ochiba
12 Zone 2 kohaku

_TOTAL 19 ekor_ 

_ayo siapa lagi ??_

----------


## Ady

Wadoohh..kayanya juaranya udh kliatan nehh..kohaku om zone...hehe

----------


## owi

> Ikutan yah : 
> 
> Marudo kohaku 29cm
> Dealer : stars koi
> Harga : 3jt
> 
> 
> 
> Marudo Kohaku 29cm
> ...


kohakunya calon jumbo

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Wuii.. Kohaku ke 2 Top.. pattern ikan Gede, semua Top :Boxing: 

Kohaku pertama sayang ada windoow sedikit di bagian kanan ikan, apa sisik lepas.. tapi mudah2x an ke tutup y.. 

Tapi 22 ini Lawan berat    ::  ::  ::

----------


## m_yogaswara

> Wuii.. Kohaku ke 2 Top.. pattern ikan Gede, semua Top
> 
> Kohaku pertama sayang ada windoow sedikit di bagian kanan ikan, apa sisik lepas.. tapi mudah2x an ke tutup y.. 
> 
> Tapi 22 ini Lawan berat


21 suhu TWW, nubie jgn dihitung, nubie ikut KC ini cm utk kalibrasi sbrp jauh nubie dr level para suhu  :Dance: , semoga suhu2 dimari bersedia share tips n tricksnya  :Pray2:

----------


## Zone

> Wadoohh..kayanya juaranya udh kliatan nehh..kohaku om zone...hehe


Waduh om ady, yg lain blm keluarin ikan2nya.
Lagipula keeping skill saya kurang baik, mudah2an di kc ini bisa membaik.  ::

----------


## Zone

> kohakunya calon jumbo


Mudah2an om owi...

----------


## Zone

> Wuii.. Kohaku ke 2 Top.. pattern ikan Gede, semua Top
> 
> Kohaku pertama sayang ada windoow sedikit di bagian kanan ikan, apa sisik lepas.. tapi mudah2x an ke tutup y.. 
> 
> Tapi 22 ini Lawan berat


Perlu banyak belajar keeping sama om tww. Biar bisa top ikannya :d

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> 21 suhu TWW, nubie jgn dihitung, nubie ikut KC ini cm utk kalibrasi sbrp jauh nubie dr level para suhu , semoga suhu2 dimari bersedia share tips n tricksnya


Wuiii. ni om Rizal merendah banget.. di cukup meladeni ikan import dengan ikan F1 aja, gak perlu pake ikan FS... kalau cari ikan mata om rizal top... 





> Perlu banyak belajar keeping sama om tww. Biar bisa top ikannya :d


ini juga om yang suka merendah...

----------


## m_yogaswara

> Wuiii. ni om Rizal merendah banget.. di cukup meladeni ikan import dengan ikan F1 aja, gak perlu pake ikan FS... kalau cari ikan mata om rizal top... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ini juga om yang suka merendah...


Yg nulis ane, yg diingat Suhu Rizal...hmmm...

----------


## frostbitez

> Ikutan yah : 
> 
> Marudo Kohaku 29cm
> Dealer : Stars koi
> Harga : 3jt


ga ngajak2  :Argue: 




> Wuiii. ni om Rizal merendah banget.. di cukup meladeni ikan import dengan ikan F1 aja, gak perlu pake ikan FS... kalau cari ikan mata om rizal top... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ini juga om yang suka merendah...


om zone punya mata kelas 1 itu om TWW
100e ikan jg cuma perlu 1 menit cari yg best

----------


## Zone

> ga ngajak2 
> 
> 
> 
> om zone punya mata kelas 1 itu om TWW
> 100e ikan jg cuma perlu 1 menit cari yg best


Ini kompetisi bung han.... Wkwkwkwkw

----------


## owi

Foto ikan om ipaul 888 1 ochiba di page berapa ya?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Variety: Ochiba
> Size: 27 Cm 
> Farm: Otsuka 
> Dealer: Twin koi
> Harga Beli: 3 Juta


ini om owi...


ayo siapa lagi ????

----------


## Dony Lesmana

_REKAP yg sdh DAFTAR_

_1. Twinkoi 1 Shiro_
_2. M Yogaswara 1 Sanke_
_3. TWW 1 Kohaku , 1 Shiro , 1 Shusui_
_4. Dony Lesmana 1 Kujaku , 1 Shusui_
_5. Setiabudi 1 Showa
__6. Tiny 1 Ginrin Showa_
_7. Rizal61 1 Kohaku
_8. Om Epoe 1 Shiro 1 Kohaku 1 Sanke
9 Baruna02 1 kohaku
10. Dedy gouw 1 kohaku 1 sanke
11. ipaul 888 1 ochiba
12 Zone 2 kohaku

_TOTAL 19 ekor_ 

_ayo siapa lagi ??_

----------


## Rizal61

> Wuiii. ni om Rizal merendah banget.. di cukup meladeni ikan import  dengan ikan F1 aja, gak perlu pake ikan FS... kalau cari ikan mata om  rizal top...






> Yg nulis ane, yg diingat Suhu Rizal...hmmm...


wakakaka... kangen dia sama tetangga... padahal cuma 50m doang  :Bump2:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om Dony,

Ikutan KC yah :

Jenis : Kohaku
Farm : Matsue
Size : 27 cm

----------


## Monggalana

Daftar yah om don
Kohaku farm uonoma 20cm


shusui tomezo 21cm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Ayo sapa lg ?

----------


## arungtasik

Ikut Don, tapi baru mau upload. Ikannya di kolam, serokannya lagi dipesan  :: . Batasnya akhir Mei kan?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Ikut Don, tapi baru mau upload. Ikannya di kolam, serokannya lagi dipesan . Batasnya akhir Mei kan?


Iya om.. Hehe

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om Dony,
> 
> Ikutan KC yah :
> 
> Jenis : Kohaku
> Farm : Matsue
> Size : 27 cm


Fotonya mana om ?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

_REKAP yg sdh DAFTAR_

_1. Twinkoi 1 Shiro_
_2. M Yogaswara 1 Sanke_
_3. TWW 1 Kohaku , 1 Shiro , 1 Shusui_
_4. Dony Lesmana 1 Kujaku , 1 Shusui_
_5. Setiabudi 1 Showa
__6. Tiny 1 Ginrin Showa_
_7. Rizal61 1 Kohaku
_8. Om Epoe 1 Shiro 1 Kohaku 1 Sanke
9 Baruna02 1 kohaku
10. Dedy gouw 1 kohaku 1 sanke
11. ipaul 888 1 ochiba
12 Zone 2 kohaku
13 Slamet Kurniawan 1 kohaku
14 Julius Monggalana 1 kohaku 1 shusui

_TOTAL 22 ekor_ 

_ayo siapa lagi ??_

----------


## Dony Lesmana

saya tambah 1

Hi utsuri ukuran sekitar 25cm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

denger2 para senior seperti om anggit dan om luki serta kang joe mau ikut dan lg hunting ikan... :Flame:

----------


## wawanwae

saya ikut om
Kohaku
sakai
22 cm
harga : 1,6 jt

----------


## m_yogaswara

> denger2 para senior seperti om anggit dan om luki serta kang joe mau ikut dan lg hunting ikan...


sik asik makin rame makin seru  :Clap2:   :Flame:  :Bolt:

----------


## lankz

Saya juga ikut om, cuman belum foto ikannya

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Ayo ayo ikutan om.
ini KC seru, semua campur aduk, spt gado-gado , ngeri2 nikmat.





> Saya juga ikut om, cuman belum foto ikannya

----------


## TUKANG KOI

> Boleh om .. Foto aja lsg dgn meteran dkanan atau kiri..


ikut daftar ya om...
sanke 24 cm
harga : --
farm : tukangkoi

----------


## m_yogaswara

Waduh sankenya caem bener, hasil breedingan sendiri pula... :Drama:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Om Yogas sibuk sendiri kayak nya ni.... 
Om Yogas kan master KC harus ikut banyak dong...

----------


## m_yogaswara

> Om Yogas sibuk sendiri kayak nya ni.... 
> Om Yogas kan master KC harus ikut banyak dong...


wele diledek suhu sy lg...minggir dl ah  :Peep:  :Bolt:

----------


## bengkong

ikutan satu om
tancho showa 24cm
farm dainichi
3jt dari kondangkoi

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Kohaku saya tuker sama Showa y.. Kohaku nya RIP

----------


## frostbitez

update ke 2 jg

sanke 50cm

----------


## frostbitez

tancho (ga diangkat pake foto lama aja) size sekarang 53-54cm


showa ueno 46cm (sori lupa di foto ternyata)

----------


## owi

tancho nya om......

----------


## 9KOI

Tes upload update 2

Size 45

----------


## interisti

showa ueno 46cm (sori lupa di foto ternyata)

[/QUOTE]

Showa nya cakep om frost

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Update ke 2 kapan yah ?

----------


## frostbitez

> showa ueno 46cm (sori lupa di foto ternyata)


Showa nya cakep om frost[/QUOTE]

tuker kohaku yg baru beli ya.. :Bump2:

----------


## luki

> update ke 2 jg
> 
> sanke 50cm


Enak nih di tungguin sanke nya ....di video sumi lebih finish ya ?

----------


## frostbitez

> Enak nih di tungguin sanke nya ....di video sumi lebih finish ya ?


ini sih ngaku gagal om luki sumi drop, beni jg ga soft...class a udah give up liat showa u 
herannya pada masih bilang ada potensi pas liat ikannya hihihi
g malah ga perhatiin hahaha

----------


## Dony Lesmana

UPDATE lagi

now 46 cm




now 48 cm 



now 49 cm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

MASA UPDATE KEDUA ADALAH 

1- 31 JANUARI 2015

Jangan lupa di update yaaaaa..

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Masih lama... bikin kaget aja.

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

hahaa.. uda update duluan y..

----------


## Dony Lesmana

MASA UPDATE KEDUA ADALAH 

1- 31 JANUARI 2015

Jangan lupa di update yaaaaa..

SEKARANG sdh tanggal 9 JANUARI LOHH.. please Update yaaaa..

Thx kawan2

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

biasa nya pada last minute Om Donny ..

----------


## kribo

up date lagi 
45 cm
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Dony Lesmana

MASA UPDATE KEDUA ADALAH 

1- 31 JANUARI 2015

Jangan lupa di update yaaaaa..

SEKARANG sdh tanggal 14 JANUARI LOHH.. please Update yaaaa..

Thx kawan2

----------


## Dony Lesmana

MASA UPDATE KEDUA ADALAH 

1- 31 JANUARI 2015

Jangan lupa di update yaaaaa..

SEKARANG sdh tanggal 15 JANUARI LOHH.. please Update yaaaa..

Thx kawan2

----------


## owi

wuih tinggal 2 minggu laagi

----------


## frostbitez

kondo 48cm tiny

----------


## frostbitez

sakai lupa ukur 53an cm Tiny

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> sakai lupa ukur 53an cm Tiny



keren kodoknya...  :Flock:

----------


## frostbitez

> keren kodoknya...


kali ini karawaci sama malang mau balas dendam...siap2 gigit jari alsut

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> kali ini karawaci sama malang mau balas dendam...siap2 gigit jari alsut


yakinnnnnnnnnnnnn ?????

----------


## frostbitez

> yakinnnnnnnnnnnnn ?????


g cm bagian penggembira don, kiri kanan menang tetep makan2  :Heh:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> g cm bagian penggembira don, kiri kanan menang tetep makan2


yakinnnnn ??? hahahhahahhahahahahahhahahhaahhahahahhaha

----------


## Tiny

Ginrin showa 56 cm


Kohaku Sakai 53 cm


Kohaku Kondo 48 cm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Ginrin showa 56 cm
> 
> 
> Kohaku Sakai 53 cm
> 
> 
> Kohaku Kondo 48 cm


Luarrrrrrrrrrrr biasaaaaaaaa

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Fotonya knp terbalik ?

----------


## gizza

Kohaku nya bagus2 banget

----------


## 9KOI

Kohakunya bagus2 om indra calon juara euy... Male/ female om?

----------


## VERMIKOMPOS

> kondo 48cm tiny


cuantikkknyooooo

----------


## Dony Lesmana

om Tiny ampunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## Tiny

> keren kodoknya...


penasaran nih si kodok di DIS ga sama juri nantinya wkwkwkw




> Fotonya knp terbalik ?


you liatnya dari gadget penjajah ekonomi makanya terbalik




> Kohaku nya bagus2 banget


makasih om gizza




> Kohakunya bagus2 om indra calon juara euy... Male/ female om?


makasih om andri. buat juara agak berat, kecuali dicombine masing2 keunggulan kohaku2 itu wkkwkw
yg sakai female, kondo male om




> cuantikkknyooooo


makasih om




> om Tiny ampunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


disini bilang ampun, dibelakang lagi koordinasi buat sabotase yah wkwkwkw

----------


## Monggalana

Biarpun jelek, tp pantang mundur

Showa 45 dan Kohaku 42cm

----------


## frostbitez

mantap om jul...pejuang sejati  :Censored:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> mantap om jul...pejuang sejati


PEju ang cinta

----------


## Tiny

Yus, tunjukkan keajaiban sekali lagi.. Tahun lalu haruwake berubah jadi kohaku n sanke di detik2 terakhir...menyodok ke peringkat atas

----------


## Monggalana

Keberuntungan ga bs dtg berkali2 dra.. 
tp g usahakan.. huahahahahah

----------


## dedigouw

*izin up date Om...


Kohaku 50cm


*[IMG]<ahref="http://s1175.photobucket.com/user/dedipetrusoil/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150124100407_IMG_2107-1-1_zpse6sn7nso.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1175.photobucket.com/albums/r630/dedipetrusoil/Mobile%20Uploads/20150124100407_IMG_2107-1-1_zpse6sn7nso.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20150124100407_IMG_2107-1-1_zpse6sn7nso.jpg"/></a>[/IMG]



*SANKE 47cm*

[IMG]<a href="http://s1175.photobucket.com/user/dedipetrusoil/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150124104439_IMG_2255-1-1_zpslikty2mu.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1175.photobucket.com/albums/r630/dedipetrusoil/Mobile%20Uploads/20150124104439_IMG_2255-1-1_zpslikty2mu.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20150124104439_IMG_2255-1-1_zpslikty2mu.jpg"/></a>[/IMG]



*SHIRO 42cm*

[IMG]<a href="http://s1175.photobucket.com/user/dedipetrusoil/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150124105026_IMG_2284-1-1_zpsrsc7ju70.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1175.photobucket.com/albums/r630/dedipetrusoil/Mobile%20Uploads/20150124105026_IMG_2284-1-1_zpsrsc7ju70.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20150124105026_IMG_2284-1-1_zpsrsc7ju70.jpg"/></a>[/IMG]

----------


## dedigouw

*KOHAKU 50cm

*

----------


## dedigouw

*SANKE 47cm

*

----------


## dedigouw

*SHIRO 42cm

*

----------


## david_pupu

update punya om Ady

----------


## Ady

Thanks a lot OM pupu

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Thanks a lot OM pupu


pakan abis bro ?

----------


## TUKANG KOI

sanke 47 cm

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Om Udin, Serem ni Sanke nya..

----------


## david_pupu

Om tri slamat kohakunya jadi GC  :Cool2:

----------


## david_pupu

Om tri slamat kohakunya jadi GC  :Cool2:

----------


## TUKANG KOI

> Om Udin, Serem ni Sanke nya..


itu editan om tri..

----------


## owi

> sanke 47 cm


wah cakep nya sanke om udin

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Ayo ayo di update... paling lambat 31 januari pk 24... baca peraturan nya di depan... hehehe

----------


## TUKANG KOI

om owi.. 
itu fotonya udeh mau magrib, jadi kelihatannya setrong

----------


## frostbitez

Kalo malem tambah se terong dong kalo gitu om udin? Hehehe

----------


## yogaswara

Hadeh cakep2 bgt pd ikannya...do'ain pd laku terjual sblm finish deh hiohiohiho

----------


## Rotkiv

> sanke 47 cm


Wow.. kereenn..

----------


## ekochen

44cm

----------


## ekochen

53 cm


50cm


46 cm

----------


## Tiny

wah mantap..cakep2 nih .. keepingnya udah advance semua
suhu2 yang masih nunggu di tikungan, ayo jangan terlalu mepet...

inget om dony ketat lho, nanti internet lelet atau mati lampu bahaya lho, lewat semenit juga didenda hahahha

----------


## m_yogaswara

Meskipun ikan nubie ga ada apa2nya moga2 Sabtu bs update...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> wah mantap..cakep2 nih .. keepingnya udah advance semua
> suhu2 yang masih nunggu di tikungan, ayo jangan terlalu mepet...
> 
> inget om dony ketat lho, nanti internet lelet atau mati lampu bahaya lho, lewat semenit juga didenda hahahha


didenda atau DISKULAIFIKASI... hahahahhahahha

----------


## ademilanforever

39 cm

----------


## Jojoman

> 39 cm


kereeeeeennn.........

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Ayo ayo tinggal 2 hari lagi... sayang bgt kalo ga diupdate , uda deket mau penjuriann... 

UPDATE periode ke2 1-31 Januari pk 24

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Mau ngintip ya?

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> Mau ngintip ya?


Iya tu om... modus hahahahaa

Maka nya kita termasuk om lucky update jauh2x hari...

----------


## kidkoifarm

maaf baru upload foto nih om :

Sanke 49cm :
[IMG][Imgur](http://i.imgur.com/u61jId5.jpg?1)[/IMG]

Kohaku 47cm :
[IMG][Imgur](http://i.imgur.com/kYzoaXp.jpg?1)[/IMG]

Showa 45cm :
[IMG][Imgur](http://i.imgur.com/gVB8HS9.jpg?1)[/IMG]

Showa 38cm :
[IMG][Imgur](http://i.imgur.com/WvPW6SI.jpg?1)[/IMG]

Kohaku 45cm :
[IMG][Imgur](http://i.imgur.com/tEntidu.jpg?1)[/IMG]

----------


## kidkoifarm



----------


## gizza

Keren semua keeping koi nya para suhu disini hehehe...sukses

----------


## abiserpong

Up date kedua, Kohaku 43 cm.

----------


## ipaul888

> Up date kedua, Kohaku 43 cm.


keren om abi, bodynya tinggal diisi

----------


## frostbitez

> Up date kedua, Kohaku 43 cm.


keren banget om terbaik dr smua yg update menurut g

----------


## ipaul888

UPDATE KE 3 
Tanggal 31 Jan 2015

Showa Ogata 51 cm
[IMG][/IMG]


showa kindai konishi size 49
[IMG][/IMG]


ochiba size 55 cm
[IMG][/IMG]


shiro ginrin 37cm
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## LDJ

Shiroo ginriinn...  :Thumb:  ughh

----------


## Zone

update
Kohaku - 38cm



Shiro - 41cm



Shiro - 44cm




Sanke -53cm



Showa - 47cm

----------


## Zone

Kohaku - 53cm



Kohaku - 51cm

----------


## Zone

Hi Utsuri - 45cm

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> update
> 
> 
> 
> Kohaku - 38cm
> 
> 
> 
> Shiro - 41cm
> ...


Om Zone,
Itu kohaku 38 cm kalau engga salah juara 1 all indo di MGK ya ?

----------


## Slametkurniawan

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## wen

Pelihara di fiber 3 bulan hanya nambah 2cm  :: ,
biar jelek tetep update,

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om Wen,

Jangan putus asa, fight terus....

----------


## Tiny

> Om Wen,
> 
> Jangan putus asa, fight terus....


om slamet ga update ? Sudah nyerah ?

----------


## Tiny

> Up date kedua, Kohaku 43 cm.


cakep sekali om abi... Luar biasa keeping skillnya

----------


## frostbitez

update tancho de...yg mudah2an ada harapan
kurus kurang gizi

@55cm

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> Up date kedua, Kohaku 43 cm.



Ampun om Abi.. Ampun shuhu ::  ::

----------


## m_yogaswara

Update ke-2, Sanke 41 cm



Maaf angle fotonya buruk...buru2...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Wowww  baru pada turun gunung nih para suhu... krn banyaknya bbm yg masuk dan ini hari sabtu.. maka panitia bermurah hati  mengijinkan update sampai besok HARI MINGGU TGL 1 FEBRUARY 2015 SAMPAI PK 24.. lebih dari itu akan dikenakan sesuai aturan main yg telah ditetapkan... thx

----------


## LDJ

> Update ke-2, Sanke 41 cm
> 
> 
> 
> Maaf angle fotonya buruk...buru2...


Beninya makin tebel ni suhu..

----------


## LDJ

> update tancho de...yg mudah2an ada harapan
> kurus kurang gizi
> 
> @55cm


Waduh..yg begini dibilang kurus ya beda standar ni om han

----------


## DTm

Maaf om Dony ga bisa update ikannya pindah kolam n pemilik barunya belum sempet update ukuran terakhir sih kira2 55cm n 53cm,thanks...

----------


## tonitops

Size 42cm

----------


## tonitops

Size 49cm

----------


## tonitops

Size 57 cm

----------


## tonitops

Size 47cm

----------


## herrydragon

Shusui 58cm 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## herrydragon



----------


## herrydragon

Sanke 40cm 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## herrydragon



----------


## david_pupu

Wadawww ilmunya suhu2 dan keepingannya mantapp.

----------


## Zone

Kujaku - 50cm

----------


## Slametkurniawan

update hari ini....

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Slametkurniawan

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Slametkurniawan

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Slametkurniawan

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Slametkurniawan

kohaku di atas double posting,
jadi saya perbaiki di sini :

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## DTm

> Sanke 40cm 
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


Sankenya cakep om Her, tsubo sumi,bersih,good pattern n skin...

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Up date kedua, Kohaku 43 cm.


Kohakunya keren Om.

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Titipan dari Om Slamet karena lagi mancing
> 
> 
> 
> Kohaku
> asal  : Sakai 
> Ukuran 29 cm
> Harga 3 jt
> Dealer : Joe Koi Centre



Hadeuh... Ini lupa difoto tadi.

----------


## wibowosantoso

Wah tengkiu papi Dony dah diperpanjang waktu buat updatenya.. Baru sempet foto tadi pagi nih..
1. Shiro Utsuri 1 per 1 Februari 2015 ukuran 49cm


2. Shiro Utsuri 2 per 1 Februari 2015 ukuran 47cm

----------


## david_pupu

> Wah tengkiu papi Dony dah diperpanjang waktu buat updatenya.. Baru sempet foto tadi pagi nih..
> 1. Shiro Utsuri 1 per 1 Februari 2015 ukuran 49cm
> 
> 
> 2. Shiro Utsuri 2 per 1 Februari 2015 ukuran 47cm


mantap om wibowo. I like the first shiro

----------


## Zone

> Wah tengkiu papi Dony dah diperpanjang waktu buat updatenya.. Baru sempet foto tadi pagi nih..
> 1. Shiro Utsuri 1 per 1 Februari 2015 ukuran 49cm
> 
> 
> 2. Shiro Utsuri 2 per 1 Februari 2015 ukuran 47cm



Shiro 2 nya serem bener papi.....

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Titipan om Epoe 

Shiro ukuran 42 cm 



Kohaku size 30 cm 



sanke ukuran 30 cm

----------


## frostbitez

> Wah tengkiu papi Dony dah diperpanjang waktu buat updatenya.. Baru sempet foto tadi pagi nih..
> 1. Shiro Utsuri 1 per 1 Februari 2015 ukuran 49cm
> 
> 
> 2. Shiro Utsuri 2 per 1 Februari 2015 ukuran 47cm


jadinya sekarang putih karena makanannya di ganti koko bowo?

----------


## wibowosantoso

Iya... berkat penyuluhan dari Om tiny disuruh ganti pakannya pake hisilk.. trus aye cb beli di bkk.. mantap hasilnya.. dah gt kan filter ditambahin cer media jg.. jadi putih skg shiro2nya..
Thanks suhu tiny n suhu frostbites...

----------


## david_pupu

Wihhh suhu tiny mau dong ikut seminar ttg keeping koinya  :Peace:

----------


## 9KOI

Saya ikut daftar ::

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Ikutan dong.

----------


## Anggit

ikuuutttt ...
http://s1148.photobucket.com/user/He...8pyhv.jpg.html

----------


## Anggit



----------


## Anggit

43 cm

----------


## Anggit

43 cm

----------


## Anggit

43 cm

----------


## Anggit

38 cm

----------


## Anggit

41 cm

----------


## Anggit

40 cm

----------


## Anggit

37 cm

----------


## Anggit

sebenernya malu bener mau update :Yield:  .. tapi takut di denda sm om Dony  ::

----------


## epoe

*Thanks Om DL, ...........................................!!!*

----------


## YudiHP

*
Peserta KC Senang Senang.....Update II Januari 2015*


*GROUP A*

*Kohaku*

 

  

 

  

  

  

 

 

  

  

  

  

 

  

  

  

 

 

  

  





  

  



  

 

 


*Sanke*

 

 

  

 

  



 

 

  

 

  




  

  

  



   

  

  

  
*
Showa*

----------


## YudiHP

*Group B*

----------


## YudiHP

*Group C*

----------


## luki

> *
> Peserta KC Senang Senang.....Update II Januari 2015*
> 
> 
> *GROUP A*
> 
> *Kohaku*


mantab nih.....calon juara..... :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## wen

> Om Wen,
> 
> Jangan putus asa, fight terus....


Siap om, minggu lalu sdh masuk kolam...

----------


## frostbitez

> mantab nih.....calon juara.....


mau balas dendam ama dony ceritanya om luk
Nanti silahkan aduan gc ama showanya...sy di sideline aja nunggu traktiran hehehe
Btw showa g updatenya video om yudi pas 31des sori
Ini fotonya

----------


## YudiHP

> Btw showa g updatenya video om yudi pas 31des sori
> Ini fotonya


Sorry kelewatan Om ......sudah di update di post #1220

----------


## frostbitez

thx alot om yudi

----------


## Ady

wahh mantab nehh laporan compare nya..thanks om Yudi
byk yg bagus euy....mesti prepare neh utk kc senang yg ketiga ...heheheh

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Iya nih, Om Ady,
Harus sudah mulai dipikirkan KC Senang 3,....
Ada ide supaya makin seru dan menantang ??  :Party:

----------


## david_pupu

ikutttttttttttttt   :Rofl:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Om Slamet, KC nya uda mantap, tinggal dilanjutkan yang ke tiga, hehe

Mungkin masalah size, selain ada size max, ada juga size minimal, bair perkembangan yang ketinggalan jauh...

Atau di bikin 2 size lpmba, 

Contah di bawah 20, dan size 21-30 

Sekedar usul,  Tapi overall sudah OK atauran nya om..

Salam 
TWW

----------


## Jian Guo

maaf terlambat update kemarin 1mg tidak di smg. sekarang size 51cm

----------


## Ady

Wah saya ikut aja OM Slamet...boleh nehh jd acara rutin..

----------


## Ady

Ikan lokal gak kalah sama import...kesempatan nehh breeder lokal..
Udh mulai hunting tp blm dpt euy...hehehe

----------


## luki

> mau balas dendam ama dony ceritanya om luk


wuih.....revenge accomplished nih......

----------


## TUKANG KOI

> sanke 47 cm




try out 2nd aicks 2015
2nd prize 50 bu

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Keren om..

----------


## TUKANG KOI

> Keren om..


nuhun om Tri

----------


## frostbitez

> wuih.....revenge accomplished nih......


Kayanya gitu om luk




> try out 2nd aicks 2015
> 2nd prize 50 bu


Mantap abis, ampir juara 1 ya...pesertanya berat2 ga dikelas itu om udin, ga keliatan di foto 
bs saingin kohaku 3 step om tww ni

----------


## epoe

*Dibawa ke Jakarta penjurian langsung  atau cuma di foto dan di video ?????*

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> Kayanya gitu om luk
> 
> 
> Mantap abis, ampir juara 1 ya...pesertanya berat2 ga dikelas itu om udin, ga keliatan di foto 
> bs saingin kohaku 3 step om tww ni


Gak turun di all combined om, kohaku biasa aja om hehe
Gak berani lawan om ikan om Udin

----------


## TUKANG KOI

> Gak turun di all combined om, kohaku biasa aja om hehe
> Gak berani lawan om ikan om Udin


event all combined kelas berat om..
apalagi di kelas gosanke

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Ikan Sanke om Udin juara 2 di All Kombined,  
Kelas berat..

----------


## frostbitez

super.... :Biggrin1:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Ikan Sanke om Udin juara 2 di All Kombined,  
> Kelas berat..


saya aja ga berani turun di Gosanke om TWW di all combined... seyeeeemmmmmmm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Salute sama ikan koi lokal sdh bisa bersaing dengan koi import di ajang show bergensi ALL COMBINED... Maju terus om Udin ...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Punya om WILSON SUBANDI... anakan lokal, INDUKAN hasil piaraan dia sendiri...  next kayaknya saya mau piara lokal lagi nihh... mantep2

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> *Dibawa ke Jakarta penjurian langsung  atau cuma di foto dan di video ?????*


Penjurian dibawa langsung ke arena om epoe pas 9th KOIS FRESTIVAL

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Punya om WILSON SUBANDI... anakan lokal, INDUKAN hasil piaraan dia sendiri...  next kayaknya saya mau piara lokal lagi nihh... mantep2


Om Wilson ini makin serem aja. Nganakin sendiri mini championnya.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om Wilson ini makin serem aja. Nganakin sendiri mini championnya.


om wilson beranak ikan ??   wah bisa jumbo.... :Fencing:

----------


## david_pupu

Dhasyatttt om wilson

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Om wilson keren

----------


## Dony Lesmana

siap siap yaaaa... 

Penjurian KC senang2 kedua di 9th KOIS FESTIVAL di ANCOL BEACH CITY JUMAT tanggal 24 APRIL 2015...

Be There

----------


## Dony Lesmana

setelah dirapatkan dengan selsama dan demi kepentingan bersama maka diputuskan 

1. PENJURIAN KC SENANG SENANG KEDUA adalah HARI MINGGU 26 April 2015 pk 10 pagi.

2. Ikan paling lambat sampai di arena pukul 9.30 pagi

3.Ikan harus menggunakan plastik lomba dari panitia .

4. Ikan yang sampai lebih dari pk 09.30 akan dinyatakan GUGUR !!

5. Ikan yang tidak memenuhi syarat 2 x Update sesuai waktu akan DI DISKULAIFIKASI

6. Penjurian akan disesuaikan sistemnya dengan jumlah ikan yg hadir

7. Keputusan panitia adalah mutlak.. 

8. Ikan yang sakit, berkutu pada waktu penurian akan di diskualifikasi

9. Juri akan ditentukan kemudian dari juri jepang yang masih ada minimal 3 orang Juri Jepang 

10. Jika ada perubahan akan diinformasikan kemudian.

Terima kasih

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Keterangan
Jumlah
 Pendaftaran
Hadiah
Total







GC A
73
 Rp   500.000
35%
 Rp               12.775.000

RGC A
73
 Rp   500.000
25%
 Rp                9.125.000

Juara 1
73
 Rp   500.000
10%
 Rp                3.650.000

Juara 2
73
 Rp   500.000
5%
 Rp                1.825.000

Juara 3
73
 Rp   500.000
3%
 Rp                1.095.000







GC B
28
 Rp   500.000
35%
 Rp                4.900.000

RGC B
28
 Rp   500.000
25%
 Rp                3.500.000

Juara 1
28
 Rp   500.000
10%
 Rp                1.400.000

Juara 2
28
 Rp   500.000
5%
 Rp                   700.000

Juara 3
28
 Rp   500.000
3%
 Rp                   420.000







GC B
28
 Rp   500.000
35%
 Rp                4.900.000

RGC B
28
 Rp   500.000
25%
 Rp                3.500.000

Juara 1
28
 Rp   500.000
10%
 Rp                1.400.000

Juara 2
28
 Rp   500.000
5%
 Rp                   700.000

Juara 3
28
 Rp   500.000
3%
 Rp                   420.000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

ARE YOU READY ????

PREPARE YOUR FISH and LETS HAVE FUN !!!

----------


## Monggalana

Beuhhh...12jeti coyyyyyyy...

----------


## filbert

Wihhhh mantab bener hadiahnnya

----------


## david_pupu

hayo finishing dimulaiiii

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Beuhhh...12jeti coyyyyyyy...


mane foto paialanya cuyyy

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Mana foto pialanya Yus ?

----------


## dedigouw

update terakhir (diluar rule)  :: 
Ikan ini grow nya spt agak berhenti, makannya sdh ga serakus waktu kecil, melihat ukurannya agak berattt berkompetisi dgn ikan para suhu...

52cm


https://youtu.be/R-0iDZiYsps

----------


## frostbitez

Bagus om dedi jujur ini kandidat kuat untuk juara
Ikan sy jg size 50 aja kok yg gosanke ikannya male bkn?...keliatannya kalo male emang setelah matang usia giyu

----------


## dedigouw

> Bagus om dedi jujur ini kandidat kuat untuk juara
> Ikan sy jg size 50 aja kok yg gosanke ikannya male bkn?...keliatannya kalo male emang setelah matang usia giyu


Asyik...masih ada harapan ya om...
Tq om Han.. ::

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Keren euuu... 
Om Han ikan nya 50 an nya berapa? 59 y.. hehee

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Keren euuu... 
> Om Han ikan nya 50 an nya berapa? 59 y.. hehee


ikan om han 59 disc 5 % biasanya om tri... hahaha

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Update 11 April 2015

Ginrin Shiro Utsuri 
Farm : Konishi
Size : 54 cm

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Diwajikan update gak y?

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> Update 11 April 2015
> 
> Ginrin Shiro Utsuri 
> Farm : Konishi
> Size : 54 cm
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


Ginrin nya serem banget om..
Keren

----------


## frostbitez

waduh serem amat

----------


## Dony Lesmana

buat kelas B ... ini penantangnya ukuran 52 cm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

ini shusuinya

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hi Utsurinya

----------


## Tiny

Bagus bagus banget om dony... Luar biasa keepingnya.
yang kelas a update dong

----------


## Monggalana

Tgg aja kejutannya om

----------


## Monggalana

Om doNY Foto ikannya bagus2 yah

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Pengumuman 

PENJURIAN KC SENANG SENANG KEDUA adalah HARI MINGGU 26 april 2015 pukul 9.30 di ANCOL BEACH CITY MALL..

Ikan harus sampai pk 09.00.. setelah pukul 9.00 pagi maka ikan yang terlambat akan di DISKUALIFIKASI dan TIDAK DIIKUTKAN DALAM PENJURIAN 

HARAP DIPERHATIKAN ... Panitia akan bersikap SANGAT TEGAS akan hal ini... TERIMA KASIH

----------


## frostbitez

Wah hi utsurinya mantap

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Keren-keren

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Pengumuman 

PENJURIAN KC SENANG SENANG KEDUA adalah HARI MINGGU 26 april 2015 pukul 9.30 di ANCOL BEACH CITY MALL..

Ikan harus sampai pk 09.00.. setelah pukul 9.00 pagi maka ikan yang terlambat akan di DISKUALIFIKASI dan TIDAK DIIKUTKAN DALAM PENJURIAN 

HARAP DIPERHATIKAN ... Panitia akan bersikap SANGAT TEGAS akan hal ini... TERIMA KASIH

----------


## Slametkurniawan

UPdate Kujaku Om Zone, untuk pemanasan, :

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Update : Ginrin Shiro Utsuri ( Size 54 cm )

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Tiny

ginrin showa 58 cm





kohaku kondo 53 cm



Kodok Sakai 57 cm

----------


## Tiny



----------


## Tiny



----------


## 9KOI

Kohakunya muantapp om indra... Calon gc rgc euy

----------


## frostbitez

Kelas c nya om luki mana nih? 
Kelas a nangis aja deh

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Serem... Minder.. wkwkwkww

----------


## Tiny

> Kohakunya muantapp om indra... Calon gc rgc euy


Target minimal 10 bedar, target realistis 5 besar om... Kelas A ngeri, uda dapet bocoran foto dari temen2 yang lain... Ngeriiii




> Kelas c nya om luki mana nih? 
> Kelas a nangis aja deh


Kelas A sih gawat yah hahah




> Serem... Minder.. wkwkwkww


Wah yg sembunyi2 jauh lebi serem om... Ada duo kohaku koba n duo kohaku cibitung

----------


## Zone

update :

kohaku marudo 57 cm

----------


## Zone

update :

shiro omosako 52cm

----------


## Ady

Wuihh mantab kohaku n shiro nya om zone

----------


## Tiny

Tuh uda muncul yg serem2

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Masih pegang kohaku om.Tiny sementara

----------


## Rotkiv

Woow.. ajib..ajib... keren..

----------


## luki

> update :
> 
> kohaku marudo 57 cm


Kohaku yg satu lagi mana Om Wilson......calon kuat tuh.....

----------


## dedigouw

> Tuh uda muncul yg serem2





> Masih pegang kohaku om.Tiny sementara


Setuju sama Om TWW...
 ::

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Om Wilson masih simpen andalan nya tu.. hehehee

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Tapi shiro nya om Wilson serem habis

----------


## frostbitez

> Kohaku yg satu lagi mana Om Wilson......calon kuat tuh.....


hahaha...ciee saingan showanya
tancho showa dong kasi liat...minder nih hahaha

----------


## luki

> hahaha...ciee saingan showanya
> tancho showa dong kasi liat...minder nih hahaha


saya angkat bendera putih Om Han.....
showa kurus dan beni nya rusak...abis kena parasit belom sembuh bener...... :Frusty:  :Frusty: 
tancho showa....sumi nya drop..... :Cry:  :Cry: 


foto tim penggembira.....

Showa ...55 cm




Tancho Showa....50 cm






video nya.....

https://youtu.be/32mO0geRslI

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Keren om Lucky

----------


## frostbitez

yg showa jujur kalo buat gc berat cm masih bs 3 besar, suminya gak nahan hahaha
tancho bagus...g ngaku kalah kalo size sama or beda 5cm suhu, cm bedanya mayan 8cm ada jadi g masih ada harepan nih hahaha

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> ginrin showa 58 cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kohaku kondo 53 cm
> 
> 
> ...


Suhuuuuuuuu.........

----------


## luki

> g ngaku kalah kalo size sama or beda 5cm suhu, cm bedanya mayan 8cm ada jadi g masih ada harepan nih hahaha


58 cm ya......kalah telek dong body nya.....langsung kebanting.....

----------


## Tiny

> Suhuuuuuuuu.........


Waduh, kalo uda GC KC berturut turut kyk lo baru layak dibilang suhu wan hahahah

----------


## frostbitez

> Waduh, kalo uda GC KC berturut turut kyk lo baru layak dibilang suhu wan hahahah


apalagi udah lawan suhu ehm2 skor brp? 2-0?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Waduh, kalo uda GC KC berturut turut kyk lo baru layak dibilang suhu wan hahahah





> apalagi udah lawan suhu ehm2 skor brp? 2-0?


Lu berdua jgn byk bacot... uda siap cium tangan si koba blm ???  hahaha... dibantai abis lu

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> apalagi udah lawan suhu ehm2 skor brp? 2-0?


3-0 donnnng

----------


## frostbitez

> Lu berdua jgn byk bacot... uda siap cium tangan si koba blm ???  hahaha... dibantai abis lu


ini dia uda bbm g, mastiin g ada dijakarta  :Love: 




> 3-0 donnnng


ude 3 yah...waduh gawat dong koalisi dacron hebat bs bubar ini

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Waduh, kalo uda GC KC berturut turut kyk lo baru layak dibilang suhu wan hahahah





> apalagi udah lawan suhu ehm2 skor brp? 2-0?


Busettttt...hoki aja itu mah [email protected]: kangen babi panggang nih...hehehe....
@ indra: cakep kohaku sakai sama showa ginrin....

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Busettttt...hoki aja itu mah [email protected]: kangen babi panggang nih...hehehe....
> @ indra: cakep kohaku sakai sama showa ginrin....


1 kali bisa aja kebetulan om... tapi kalau udah 3x itu Hatrik namanya.

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> 1 kali bisa aja kebetulan om... tapi kalau udah 3x itu Hatrik namanya.


Hadeuh.......berkat hi silk dari bkk bro....... body manteb skin terjaga....

----------


## frostbitez

update final tancho 59cm






yg satu lagi cm penggembira ajah hahaha

----------


## luki

GC C dah keluar nih.....mantab Om Han......

----------


## herrydragon

Sanke 43cm

----------


## Ady

wuihh congratz Hans...

----------


## herrydragon

Sanke 43cm

----------


## herrydragon



----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Serem ni Tancho nya, congrat om hans

----------


## frostbitez

> GC C dah keluar nih.....mantab Om Han......


haiz...ikannya kurus, mentalnya jg kurang meyakinkan om Luk, target dapet nomer 5 besar ajah  :Pray2: 




> Serem ni Tancho nya, congrat om hans





> wuihh congratz Hans...


wah diledekin ini sama suhu2

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> update final tancho 59cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yg satu lagi cm penggembira ajah hahaha


Suhuuuuuuu....

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Tancho kohakunya istimewa Om.

----------


## herrydragon

> update final tancho 59cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yg satu lagi cm penggembira ajah hahaha


Istimewaaaa pangkat limaaa om Han  :First:

----------


## dedigouw

> haiz...ikannya kurus, mentalnya jg kurang meyakinkan om Luk, target dapet nomer 5 besar ajah 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wah diledekin ini sama suhu2


Ilmu Padi nih suhuuu...
GC amat sangat setujuuu..
 ::

----------


## frostbitez

> Suhuuuuuuu....


wah suhu panggil murid suhu, demi makan LS pasti hahaha
kidding2




> Tancho kohakunya istimewa Om.


kelamaan pake secret weapon nih ORP 435 pada keluar urat merah pagi ini flashing smua  :Tsk:  untung masi 2 hari




> Istimewaaaa pangkat limaaa om Han


wah om herry ngeledek aja ni




> Ilmu Padi nih suhuuu...
> GC amat sangat setujuuu..


mudah2an ga jadi padi rontok ya om ded hahaha

----------


## Ady

wahh calon young GC neh tancho...jgn lupa dibawa yah suhu hanz...hehhee

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Selamat om wilson, om Tiny dan om Hans.. 
GC KC Senang2x A, B dan C

----------


## Rotkiv

Wahh.. selamat om wilson, om indra dan Han

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Wah yasun dibungkam geng 3 koba.....

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Wah yasun dibungkam geng 3 koba.....


terbantai OM.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

HANYA KC SENANG2 yang kasih piala SETINGGI INI...  ::

----------


## Dony Lesmana

SELURUH PESERTA KC SENANG2.. ga penting menang kalah yang penting RUAMEEEEEEEE

----------


## Dony Lesmana



----------


## Dony Lesmana



----------


## Dony Lesmana



----------


## Dony Lesmana

Untuk Update selengkapnya nati oleh Tiny toon... makasih teman2 semua...

----------


## GRiffiN

> Wah yasun dibungkam geng 3 koba.....


Sakitnya tuh disana  ::

----------


## Tiny

Terimakasih untuk semua peserta KC senang2.
Total 49 ekor ikan yang menghadiri penjurian pada hari minggu dengan perincian 25 ekor kelas A, 12 ekor kelas B dan 12 ekor kelas C

Juri :

*1.* *Shinya Umeda , Umeda Koi Farm
2.* *Hiroki Ueno, Ueno Koi Farm
3.* *Yuji Tanaka, Okawa Koi Farm


*Penjurian dimulai dengan ketiga juri memilih 10 besar secara bersamaan. Setelah terpilih 10 besar, para juri menuliskan urutan peringkat ikan secara sendiri tanpa berdiskusi dengan juri lainnya.
Ikan terbaik mendapatkan angka 1 dan ikan peringkat paling belakang mendapatkan nilai 10.
Hasil penilaian para juri kemudian direkap untuk mendapatkan nilai masing2 ikan. Ikan dengan nilai terkecil menjadi juara dan ikan dengan nilai terbesar menjadi peringkat akhir.

foto penjurian kelas A

----------


## Tiny

mohon maaf, dikarenakan komputer eror, rekap hasil penjuran sementara tertunda

----------


## david_pupu

> Keterangan
> Jumlah
>  Pendaftaran
> Hadiah
> Total
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Asik makan2  GC B dan C wajib traktir nehhhh.

----------


## dedigouw

> SELURUH PESERTA KC SENANG2.. ga penting menang kalah yang penting RUAMEEEEEEEE


Setujuuuu  Om Dony...
Thx for all panitia 
KC terdahsyat dari hobiis untuk hobiis

Tapi tahun depan kita tetap harus perjuangkan untuk menang ya Om Don...
para suhu harus sedikit ngalah ngalah nih...
 ::

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> mohon maaf, dikarenakan komputer eror, rekap hasil penjuran sementara tertunda


Wah ga tanggung jawab... hadiah anda berkurang..  ::

----------


## Movenpick7

Selamat untuk para pemenang  :: 
kc plg asik yg saya tau  ::

----------


## frostbitez

> g diem2 kirim mata2 cari tau rahasia suminya suhu luki loh, trus kalo dikasi wejangan di catet baik2...hasilnya mayan sukses kayanya 
> 
> 
> btw mau spoiler few yg berpeluang buat calon gc a (menurut g ya) punya temen 
> tebak2 aja dr siluetnya hahaha
> 
> kobagoi marudo 54-55cm kurleb


tebakan gua bener hahaha

----------


## Tiny

Grup A


peringkat 1, nilai : 3

wilzone, kohaku marudo - stars koi





peringkat 2, nilai : 13

wilzone, kohaku marudo - stars koi





peringkat 3, nilai : 13

tiny, kohaku kondo - ludo koi





peringkat 4, nilai : 14

tri wisnu whardana, showa isa - samurai koi





peringkat 5, nilai : 15

tiny, kohaku sakai - koi castle





peringkat 6/7, nilai : 19

luki, showa lokal





peringkat 6/7, nilai : 19

froztbite, showa ueno - dodokoi





peringkat 8, nilai : 21

dedi gouw, sanke tukang koi





peringkat 9, nilai : 23

kidkoi, sanke kidkoi farm





peringkat 10, nilai : 25

ekochen, showa dainichi - samurai koi

----------


## Tiny

Grup B

peringkat 1, nilai : 3

Tiny, showa ginrin shinoda - twin koi





peringkat 2, nilai : 7

wilzone, kujaku hosokai - stars koi





peringkat 3, nilai : 13

ipaul88, ochiba otsuka - twin koi 




peringkat 4, nilai : 13

ademilanforever, shiro kobayashi - tropikal koi





peringkat 5, nilai : 14

ady, shiro omosako - joe koi





peringkat 6, nilai : 17

wilzone, shiro omosako - dodokoi





peringkat 7, nilai : 20

dony lesmana, omosako kujaku - twinkoi





peringkat 8, nilai : 23

wibowo santoso, shiro omosako - dodokoi





peringkat 9, nilai : 27

anggit, doitsu ochiba xxx - koi palace





peringkat 10, nilai : 28

tri wisnu whardana, shiro ogata - jakarta koi centre

----------


## Tiny

Grup C


peringkat 1, nilai : 4

froztbite, tancho taniguchi - stars koi





peringkat 2, nilai : 7

luki, tancho showa blitar - herly koi





peringkat 3, nilai : 9

dony lesmana, shusui tomezo - twinkoi





peringkat 4, nilai : 15

ekochen, shusui tomezo - twinkoi





peringkat 5, nilai : 16

ipaul88, shiro ginrin narita - koi castle





peringkat 6, nilai : 21

slamet kurniawan, shiro ginrin konishi - seiryuu koi carp





peringkat 7/8, nilai : 22

tri wisnu whardana, tancho sanke sakai - tomodachi koi farm





peringkat 7/8, nilai : 22

9koi, benigoi ginrin lokal (ternakan sendiri)





peringkat 9, nilai : 24

ekochen, shusui tomezo - twinkoi





peringkat 10, nilai : 25

dony lesmana, hi utsuri xxx - xxx koi farm

----------


## Tiny

mohon maaf apabila ada sedikit kesalahan... agak pusing juga ngerekapnya hahaha..
selamat bagi para pemenang, silahkan menghubungi om dony untuk para pemenang yang mendapatkan hadiah.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

_Keterangan_
_Jumlah_
_Pendaftaran_
_Hadiah_
_Total_







_GC A / WILSON_
_73_
_Rp 500.000_
_35%_
_Rp 12.775.000_

_RGC__ A / WILSON_
_73_
_Rp 500.000_
_25%_
_Rp 9.125.000_

_Juara 1 / TINY_
_73_
_Rp 500.000_
_10%_
_Rp 3.650.000_

_Juara 2 /_ _TWW_
_73_
_Rp 500.000_
_5%_
_Rp 1.825.000_

_Juara 3 /  TINY_
_73_
_Rp 500.000_
_3%_
_Rp 1.095.000_







_GC B / TINY_
_28_
_Rp 500.000_
_35%_
_Rp 4.900.000_

_RGC__ B / WILSON_
_28_
_Rp 500.000_
_25%_
_Rp 3.500.000_

_Juara 1 /  Ipaul888_
_28_
_Rp 500.000_
_10%_
_Rp 1.400.000_

_Juara 2 / Ademilan_
_28_
_Rp 500.000_
_5%_
_Rp 700.000_

_Juara 3 / Ady_
_28_
_Rp 500.000_
_3%_
_Rp 420.000_







_GC C /_ _HAN_
_28_
_Rp 500.000_
_35%_
_Rp 4.900.000_

_RGC__ B / LUKI_
_28_
_Rp 500.000_
_25%_
_Rp 3.500.000_

_Juara 1 /  DONY_ 
_28_
_Rp 500.000_
_10%_
_Rp 1.400.000_

_Juara 2 / Ekochen_ 
_28_
_Rp 500.000_
_5%_
_Rp 700.000_

_Juara 3 / Ipaul88_
_28_
_Rp 500.000_
_3%_
_Rp 420.000_

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Dear all , kecuali Wilson , Han dan Tiny ... harap semua bisa memberikan norek kepada saya melalui bbm 54030F03 atau WA 08161871713..  

Semua pembayaran akan dibayarkna dalam tempo yang sesingkat singkatnya paling lambat Jumat  8 Mei 2015 pk 24.00

Terima kasih untuk semuanya... KOIS luar biasa ... Its OUR LIFESTYLE !!

----------


## frostbitez

> Dear all , kecuali Wilson , Han dan Tiny ... harap semua bisa memberikan norek kepada saya melalui bbm 54030F03 atau WA 08161871713..  
> 
> Semua pembayaran akan dibayarkna dalam tempo yang sesingkat singkatnya paling lambat Jumat  8 Mei 2015 pk 24.00
> 
> Terima kasih untuk semuanya... KOIS luar biasa ... Its OUR LIFESTYLE !!


thx buat semua yg udah berpartisipasi di kegiatan ini
juga buat om dony hadiahnya sudah di transfer ke rek g 
juga  buat "STAR KOI" sebagai dealer ikan terkait

----------


## Ady

Congratz utk om wilson., tiny and hans

----------


## ipaul888

selamat buat yang menang, sampai bertanding di acara kc senang senang 3

----------


## satria155

wow...semoga suatu hari nanti bisa ikutan...  :Pray2:

----------


## ipaul888

masih bisa om satria, ayo d cari om

----------

